# Felt the need to share



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

...'cos i'm feeling really really pleased with myself... I'm 1 week into quitting cigarettes. After 30 years and in the end 2 packs a day. Used the new wonder drug Champix. Think it may be called something else in the US. Anyway... Woo flipping Hoo!!:bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Good for You!!!!! 2 packs a day.....wow, you will be rolling in dough after the med portion is over.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I wonder if it is the same as zyban/wellbutrin... ?

Well, congrats! I'm thinking of quitting the habit myself. I quit for about 4 years, then my trip to Europe kind of kicked me back into it... 

Keep us posted! How do you feel?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Stick with it Bughut. I quit almost 23 years ago and it was hard in the beginning but oh so worth it.

Jock


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

vow! where do you guys find the time to smoke? you have to go outside the building, smoke, come back, wash your hands etc etc - I don't have that kind of free time!!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

My dad smoked unfiltered camels since he was a teenager. My every memory of him is that he had a cigarette in the corner of his mouth and he actually breathed through it. Except for two memories: 1) He was sleeping in his easy chair and his head was tilted back and he was drawing in air like a clogged carburator, and, 2) laying on his death bed, a man who was 6'7" and weighed less than 75 lbs. telling me that he was going to go back to work in a week.

He died two or three weeks later. Prostate cancer that metastasized to his lungs and then visibly grew up his neck to his brain.

You see that and you will stop smoking forever.

doc


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Weel done, that wumman :bounce:

I went to a hypnotist, over 20 years ago... never smoked another cigarette from that day. And me a sceptic, too....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Congrats Bug welcome to the club. I quit about 14 years ago and I don't miss it at all. After a certain amount of time doing it it's easy not to miss it. It's kind of the old "been there, done that". I smoked enough to last me the rest of my life.
Here's a non solicited tip that helped me to quit. Change your little habits that led to each smoke. You'll find there are all sorts of signals and habits as to when you light up. Change your routine to avoid those habits and it will make it easier. Example if after dinner you always have a smoke with a cup of coffee, switch the coffee to orange juice or something else. The catalyst won't be there and it will be easier to skip that cigarette. Etc, etc.

Good luck and happy breathing!


----------



## sjperry (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats! That is an awesome accomplishment...keep up the good work!


----------



## eatdrinksleep (Oct 31, 2007)

Congrats and stay off it!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Its so good to hear all your good wishes. Very encouraging. Day 11 and doing good.
Debating what to spend the extra money on...Could have got a small mortgage with what i spent on smokes each month:crazy:
Thanks to you all


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good for you, Bughut! I quit in 1985, I think, after smoking 15 years, averaging a pack a day. You won't ever regret doing this for yourself and your loved ones! 

Chrose has it exactly right: watch out for those triggers. I was a teacher and in those days you could smoke in the teachers' lounge. So I chose to quit during winter vacation. I bought some cool needlework to do, gathered some exciting books, and brewed pot after pot of Earl Grey tea. At the end of the 10 days I was FREE. I hit a snag, as Harpua did, and went back for a couple of years, but I was able to quit again although it was harder the second time. 

Believe me, I hadn't realized how stinky my clothes and my home were until I quit.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Know what you mean Mezzaluna. My house still has a tinge about it, and all my coats and jackets are going to the cleaners on monday. Needlework isnt my thing, but i reckon i could do knitting. I'll get ma-in law roped in to teach me how to make something.
The Nintendo DS is great for keeping the hands busy too.
Good to hear you're off the dreaded weed too. I'm getting so much encouragement from folk telling bout their success's


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Harpua,
Champix isnt like Zyban, My doc reckons thats not being prescribed any more cos of the nasty side effects.
Champix is taken over 3 months usually. First 2 weeks you choose a stopping day between day 8 and 14. the drug kicks in when the nicotine stops and kids the brain into thinking it's still getting nicotine. You have to come off it very gradually, or you go back to craving.
Good luck stopping. No.2 son quits on Tuesday, He's encouraged by how easy i found it.. Plus he's broke and the drug only costs the £6.85 prescription charge for a months supply.


----------

